
Source Superstore – the world's first outsourcing superstore - derekgallimore
https://outsourceaccelerator.com/superstore/
======
derekgallimore
Outsourcing has been around for 25 years, but it hasn't yet penetrated the
startup and SME scene.

Outsourcing was popularised by Tim Ferriss 10+ years ago, but this is only
small scale freelancing outsourcing - its not 'real outsourcing'...

TaskUs recently raised $250m from Blackstone, which shows a rising interest in
the industry.

Outsourcing can save up to 90% on staffing costs, and is probably the most
transformative tool in business today. Yet, no one knows about it... and not
enough businesses are outsourcing...

People aren't quick to outsourcing because the sector is plagued by
uncertainty, unease and ambiguity...

Outsource Accelerator has responded to this by creating the first
'TripAdvisor' for outsourcing.

We have now just launched the Source Superstore which allows you to easily
browse, compare and purchase productised outsourcing services. Now it is
easier than ever to learn about, and and shop for outsourcing services.

Would love to hear your thoughts...

Why aren't more people outsourcing?

